# pH regulator



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I've been using Seachem Neutral Regulator for years now, it seems to do the job, and is a good product. My issue is that I do a LOT of water changes and am continually pouring the Neutral Regulator into the tanks (15 of them). I can't help thinking I could buy a couple buckets of the appropriate chemicals to provide a neutral pH buffer in my tanks at a fraction of the cost, but I can't seem to figure out what appropriate chemicals. Any help would be appreciated! thanks in advance. Brent


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Brent.

I know that J&L could special order a larger sized product to reduce cost. I would contact Jeff and enquire with him. Members have special ordered Equilibrium in much larger sizes from him before.

Just a thought.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

